# any stories where a bhm magically transforms into a bbw or ssbbw?



## bbwlover8887 (Mar 16, 2009)

the title says it all lol....i was jus wondering...oh and if there are any more revenge stories where there are 2 friends or something like that where one is enourmously fat and the other is like a model and switch bodies or lives or watever...if there are or if anyone knows of any sights that have stuff like that please let me know


----------



## Coop (Mar 16, 2009)

Not sure but the New Woman by Skinnie Minnie is pretty close to your description.


----------



## Tad (Mar 16, 2009)

There was at least one previous thread on this, one of which inspired me to put together the story here:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39878


----------



## coolag12345 (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't have any info on gender-change stories. But as for life-swapping, I know of a couple:

1. Wardrobe Changes- Toby
2. The Acquisition- Greinskyn
3. GC: Afternoon at the Mall entries 1 & 4- Matt L.

Hope that helps.


----------



## JimBob (Mar 21, 2009)

I have no link, but a story pretty similar to your description was posted to these forums, under the title "The Desire Is Real". It's pretty well-done.


----------



## JimBob (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh, and "A Hard Lesson", by the magnificent Doctor X.


----------



## BTB (Mar 22, 2009)

If there is interest I can PM a link to a yahoo group to this topic


----------



## bopking (Mar 22, 2009)

Links are always welcome!


----------



## bopking (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/her_revenge.html

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/seasons.html

Here are 2 more that sort of match the initial request.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Mar 22, 2009)

BTB said:


> If there is interest I can PM a link to a yahoo group to this topic



I'd like to have the link if I could, thanks


----------



## avalon69 (Jul 15, 2009)

Are there any updates on any new BHM->BBW storys?

Could I have the link to the group too please?


----------



## pearpal (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd be interested in the yahoo link as well.


----------

